# Delta 10-inch Tilting Table Saw - Platinum Edition



## JGL (Aug 19, 2021)

Delta 10-inch Tilting Arbor Unisaw Platinum Edition Model 36-960 plus all of the following parts available. It's a full setup for a professional or dedicated woodworker enthusiast.









Delta Mobile Machinery Base 50-279
Delta Mobile Machinery Base 50-273
Delta Mobile Base Extension 50-284
Delta Dust Collector 50-213
Delta Outfeed Table 50-302
Biesemeyer/Delta Commercial Saw Fence
Biesemeyer/Delta Fence Cradle
Biesemeyer/Delta T-Square Auxiliary Fence
Biesemeyer/Delta Cut-off Fence
Biesemeyer/Delta Anti-Kickback Spreader
Biesemeyer Extension Table 78-923 27 x 34 x 3 (new in box)
Biesemeyer Rear Support Table 79-974 48 x 48 (new in box)

Pick up in the Chicago Area only. Reply if interested in price.


----------

